# Help with last minute rental issue



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi All,

First post, so be gentle.
I arrived here around 6 weeks ago and occupied company paid apartment for first 4 weeks, then I extended for a further two weeks; basically got gazumped twice on properties due to delays in getting my cheque book.

Anyway, found a property, Standpoint in Downtown, signed contract yesterday etc, ordered furniture for delivery on Sunday. Then what seems to be my nightmare began, when we went to standpoint the rule book conscierge pointed out that to be able to move furniture into a property you needed approval from Emaar! To get this approval we need the Ejari. It was now almost 1700 when we got this pearl of information. My agent is trying his best.

I tried registering the Ejari online and it's says it requires prior approval? 

I need to transfer the DEWA from LL to myself, that should be painless, but where can I get the Ejari done 'tout sweet'??

Emaar require these docs to approve my furniture move in, could be four days. I am out of my hotel Sunday, furniture arriving Sunday at standpoint, I could effectively be standing in downtown with my new furniture, personal effects boxes, an apartment I have paid for, and unable to move in! 

Would Emaar really make this happen? 

Sorry for long post, but really panicking over this issue. Any advice greatly appreciated but don't point me to anymore red tape


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you have all the documents, you can get Ejari done in about an hour at the Land Department offices on the creek in Diera.

I've never heard of approval to move furniture in but then nothing here would surprise me. That saying, do you have your keys? If so, physically move your stuff in.

If you don't, delay the delivery of your furniture until you sort the paperwork out.


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Good about land registry, I am currently holed up in the Al Arjaan by Rotana in Deira, so I think the land registry is just down the road.

It is apparently EMAAR policy, the concierge was a bit of a jobs worth TBH.

Yes I have keys and access card to building; don't want mr jobs worth conscierge stopping me when I turn up in a taxi with two boxes to be turned away! Am I being to nice?.

I even told EMAAR this and they said it would normally be 5 days approval, so I asked would they want me and all my stuff, personal effects and furniture just outside of standpoint because I would effectively be homeless; yes sir, but we must have the moving in paperwork approved! Think he was reading a script!


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

Cannygeordie said:


> Good about land registry, I am currently holed up in the Al Arjaan by Rotana in Deira, so I think the land registry is just down the road.
> 
> It is apparently EMAAR policy, the concierge was a bit of a jobs worth TBH.
> 
> ...


Yes it is Emaar policy unfortunately. The agent should have told you about this. Our agent did not inform us about this as well and we only found out from the concierge as well. The only thing I can advise is keep on following up with Emaar regarding the NOC. Goodluck to you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It probably sounds like it's Emaar policy then, however don't expect either the concierge or guy on the phone to listen to reason, use lateral thinking or even any semblance of logic.

It's your shout. Either delay the furniture and extend the hotel stay or get your first taste of real life Dubai and move your stuff in, telling the concierge to do what ever he has to do to stop you.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Be aware if you need the NOC to move in, you will, doubtless, need one to move out too!


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Saffee, so it wasn't only me then. I am hoping that I can produce my docs at the community offices at downtown and implore them to approve it for that day; could even try shedding a tear, or borrowing some child to get the sympathy vote! 

I assume NOC is no objection certificate? Sorry for my naivity.

Mr Rossi, I thought of that one, what's he going to do, stop me, you telling me he knows all the residents faces!

I like to run things to the wire, but even this one may be tight.

BedouGirl - yes you are right, you have to tell them you are leaving too.


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

What's the chances of an Ejari centre being open tomorrow? Anyone know one near to Omar bin al Khattab street?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I am in an Emaar property and they are making their policies to be more and more complicated and sometimes ridiculous.

They can't stop you from moving a few suitcases and small boxes in - that's no different than an existing tenant moving some small items from their car to their apartment.

Also, note some of their other policies eg: in our Emaar building, you can't have any sort of a delivery, including furniture, water etc after 7pm. So if you don't return from work until 7pm, you have to take time off work to receive your furniture and schedule deliveries to be earlier.

Maybe just ask the building management for the bylaws when you are moved in to familiarize yourself with their silly rules.

Good luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes an NOC is a No objection certificate.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

An hour? Typing centre, Mazaya centre on Shk Zayed road - 10 minutes! I seem to recall you need proof that DEWA is in your name though, so you need to get that transfer done first. Easy enough.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I moved in without the Ejari with no issues. The forms were meant to be in place with Emaar before I moved in for approval, I tried to hand in the forms to the concierge and was told to just bring them on the day instead, where they were approved... by the concierge. 

In my experience the concierges are all lovely, its security guards that apply rules to literally. The service elevator was out of order so couldn't be used to bring my settee up. Security was telling my move in people that they couldn't use the other lifts as they were for residences only so they'd have to carry it up to the 22nd floor. I had to go down and tell them I'm a resident and want to lose the lift to bring the settee up, did he have a problem with that? He didn't. Welcome to Dubai...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Emaar has definitely added a lot of ridiculous policies about moving in/out. When I moved into my building there was no needed prior approval. Just pull up and move in/out.

Last year when my neighbour moved out as he was returning to the States, he didn't know that you now needed prior approval from Emaar to vacate the apartment. Crown Relocation arrived on time, was allowed into the complex, the men packed up his apartment but when they started moving the boxes and furniture the security people threw a fit and started demanding to see the approval forms for moving out.

Note, Emaar had never posted signs in the elevators or common areas about requiring prior permission to move in/out, none of us in the building had heard of this new policy.

The soon-to-be-gone neighbour said: What are you going to do? Call the police? I'm moving out today.

Security stood around mumbling and whinging but what could they do? He was gone that afternoon, apartment empty, keys handed over to landlord by the end of the day. 

It's typical Dubai. Introduce a new policy adding complications to people's lives but completely fail to notify anyone until the critical moment.


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi folks,

Well after a long night shift and a stop at DEWA offices; sorted. Then I had a list of Ejari centres and called one at Jafiliya Metro Station, he was open, my train was at Emirates Towers, no brainier, got off at Jaf, handed paperwork over and Voila 15 mins later I have my E-flipping-jari!

Now to battle with EMAAR tomorrow at the community place in downtown, I will be banging on their door at 8am believe me to get approval for my new furniture arriving between 1 and 2! 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> The soon-to-be-gone neighbour said: What are you going to do? Call the police? I'm moving out today.


In one of my residences in Abu Dhabi, the police was called because a tenant wanted to move boxes without an "NOC". To get the NOC, he had to pay a 3000 dhs deposit


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Cannygeordie said:


> Good about land registry, I am currently holed up in the Al Arjaan by Rotana in Deira, so I think the land registry is just down the road.
> 
> It is apparently EMAAR policy, the concierge was a bit of a jobs worth TBH.
> 
> ...


Personally I would not move furniture yet, but i would definitely take personal things and suitcases inside. 

He is not using his brain if he wants an NOC for bringing in a suitcase, and the best thing to do with such people is treat them the like the brainless beings that they are. 


If they try to physically stop you, I will call the police. 


And of course particularly when they would fall over themselves and forget all rules if you were dressed in a particular way


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

The restriction on furniture movement in and out I'm finding on many community governance guides. Pity the agent never communicated same to you when pitching the sale.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Had a similar issue when we moved to lofts opposite you a couple of months back.

We bought new furniture and arranged delivery but had no problems getting it all in. The lady who is the main concierge here is really helpful and we got all our stuff moved up with no problems or moving in form.

Incidentally, we got ejari done at fast track typing centre in dubai mall.


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Tropicana I will not be moving any furniture in until tomorrow afternoon when hopefully I will have succeeded in the Emarr paperwork approval tomorrow morning. Let's hope there are no jobs worths at Emaar, but I am going to move my personal effects boxes tonight, hop in taxi, see the two boxes are that small, well smallish, but make sure I have copies of my paperwork for the concierge and tell him it will be approved tomorrow.

Think that will work for my personal stuff?


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Tropicana, what do you mean dressed in a particular way, do I need to go get a dish dash, or put my suit on


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

I think you'll be fine with a couple of boxes.


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

A certain romance, you mean that you haven't told emaar that you are living in one of their apartments, shame on you!


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

contact the customer services at ECM, am sure they'll assist you and advise you correctly, so you have fewer hassles.

Toll free: 800 EMAAR (36227)


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi mariot, I have spoken to them twice, one guy even told me that I couldn't move my personal effects in without the paperwork approved.


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Cannygeordie said:


> A certain romance, you mean that you haven't told emaar that you are living in one of their apartments, shame on you!


Well strictly speaking its not their apartment, its my landlords 

Still though, I had no problems with furniture delivery and so on.


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Well hopefully I won't either! Or they may hear my raised full on Geordie tones; that would baffle them


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

You'll have fun with that accent here


----------



## Cannygeordie (Nov 8, 2013)

Well what a turn up, called emaar, the guy gave me the number for the concierge, when I called him he was nice as pie, said no problem. So have been able to drop off my boxes and household stuffs; turns out the concierge was mr jobs worth from the other day and he was like a totally different person, helped me with all my stuff into apartment, said paperwork no problem for tomorrow with furniture!

Someone transported me into another dimension!

Only in Dubai...........:wacko:


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Cannygeordie said:


> Well what a turn up, called emaar, the guy gave me the number for the concierge, when I called him he was nice as pie, said no problem. So have been able to drop off my boxes and household stuffs; turns out the concierge was mr jobs worth from the other day and he was like a totally different person, helped me with all my stuff into apartment, said paperwork no problem for tomorrow with furniture!
> 
> Someone transported me into another dimension!
> 
> Only in Dubai...........:wacko:


Awesome news, I've been in contact with ECM getting gate passes sorted for work, hoped they'd come through for you too.


----------



## Eddie R (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to Dubai!


----------

